# Good luck to and London Marathon runners



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 2, 2022)

You are all amazing! Hope you can enjoy the atmosphere, that the route is kind to your knees, and that you remain blister-free.

And huge thanks to anyone raising funds for Diabetes UK. Your efforts and contributions will make a world of difference to people living with, or at risk from diabetes.

Well done to anyone going to cheer, encourage and support too.

What a brilliant day!


----------



## Inka (Oct 2, 2022)

Good luck, everyone! You’re amazing   I’ll be thinking of you today in admiration.


----------

